# 942 Newbie Observations



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm a newbie to the 942 because I had a 921 that stopped receiving software updates so they replaced it with a 942. I assume that they've stopped shipping the 921. These are my initial observations/questions after just a few hours of working with the 942:

1) Guide is much nicer than the 921

2) I am used to manually setting the recording timers for each one and I think that "once" is the default on the 921. The 942 uses "all" as the default for the timers and I ended up setting a boatload of recordings because I hadn't initially noticed that "all" was the default selection. I had to delete the initial timer and set a new one using "once" as the setting.

3) I have an HDMI splitter so that I can watch the 942 in two rooms so I use "single mode" instead of "dual mode". I haven't been able to figure out how to set the "TV2" remote to work just the same as the "TV1" remote except from another room. My local installer said that it was possible but after calling E* CSR, they said that you can't operate the "TV2" remote from another room in "single mode". Anyone out there know how to change it so that the "TV2" remote will work just the same as the "TV1" remote except from another room?

4) I had some audio problems from the HDMI output where I was watching an OTA channel (the local ABC affiliate) last night and I was getting these crackling noises from the channel. I switched over to the component output and the crackling went away. The picture was also much better through component. Another weird thing is that the crackling noise did not appear on the second TV using the HDMI splitter, just TV1. Anyone else having these crackling sounds coming through over the HDMI output?

5) I had a strange occurrence happen where I was watching an OTA channel and tuned over to a satellite channel and nothing happened. I could see the initial guide information on the channel but the picture was just a black screen. I couldn't tune into any satellite channel at all. I called E* again and they had me do a front-panel reboot and everything was fine after that. Is this a usual occurrence and is there anyway to prevent it in the future?

I look forward to experimenting much more with the 942. I also want to spend a little time looking over Mark's 942 review.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I've had crackling over HDMI before.. but it ended up being my Mitsubishi 62725 TV.. I had some parts replaced in it and the problem went away. previous to that, I had tried another 942, and another HDMI cable... neither fixed the crackling.

My TV2 remote works fine in single user mode.. not sure what tech support was smoking.. does it work in dual user mode?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

kyoo said:


> I've had crackling over HDMI before.. but it ended up being my Mitsubishi 62725 TV.. I had some parts replaced in it and the problem went away. previous to that, I had tried another 942, and another HDMI cable... neither fixed the crackling.
> 
> My TV2 remote works fine in single user mode.. not sure what tech support was smoking.. does it work in dual user mode?


Mine is a Mits 62525 so it may very well be the TV, especially since it didn't happen on my Sony. I haven't tried it in dual mode but I'm thinking maybe just changing the remote address for the TV2 remote to the same address as TV1 should solve the problem.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Making the address the same as the TV1 shouldn't do anything. I am running single user mode for 2 rooms and have no problem with my TV2 remote in the second room.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> Making the address the same as the TV1 shouldn't do anything. I am running single user mode for 2 rooms and have no problem with my TV2 remote in the second room.


The two remotes ended up having two different remote addresses. Once I changed the TV2 remote to match the TV1 remote, all was well. The TV2 remote will now run the receiver just as the TV1 remote does.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

As long as the TV2 remote address on the Box and on the remote you are fine. It does not have to be the same number as the TV1 remote address


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> As long as the TV2 remote address on the Box and on the remote you are fine. It does not have to be the same number as the TV1 remote address


Sorry if I didn't make myself clear. I meant that the TV1 remote was working with the box so I needed to have the TV2 remote match the TV1 remote (which already matches the box because it was working).

Thanks


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

kyoo said:


> I've had crackling over HDMI before.. but it ended up being my Mitsubishi 62725 TV.. I had some parts replaced in it and the problem went away. previous to that, I had tried another 942, and another HDMI cable... neither fixed the crackling.
> 
> My TV2 remote works fine in single user mode.. not sure what tech support was smoking.. does it work in dual user mode?


Kyoo, please read your private message. Thanks


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lujan said:


> Kyoo, please read your private message. Thanks


Thanks for your response! I am probably going to leave it alone and just use my Yamaha receiver for audio when an HD show is on because my TV is no longer under warranty and it would probably cost hundreds of dollars to change the chassis. I am waiting for Customer Care to call back since I believe this was an issue since the TVs came out and only recently discovered it when I started getting audio over HDMI.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

lujan said:


> I'm a newbie to the 942 because I had a 921 that stopped receiving software updates so they replaced it with a 942.


Really? Did you have the warranty plan? Can I get my 921 to stop taking updates? I want a 942...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> Really? Did you have the warranty plan? Can I get my 921 to stop taking updates? I want a 942...


It's totally by chance. My 921 would not take the latest software update. We tried the power plug reboot, disconnecting the satellite lines and doing a check switch without the satellite feeds connected, then connecting the satellite back and doing another check switch after another power cord reboot and nothing. I can't remember everything the CSR and I tried to do, it just would not take the latest update. I assumed I would get another 921, but a 942 came in via UPS. I'm enjoying the 942 so much, I may not get the 622 so fast. If it weren't for the local digital stations via satellite (and the $200.00 rebate), I would stick with the 942 indefinitely.


----------

